# Lonstar



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Anyone have any updates from Lonestar?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I heard 27 dogs back to the land blind.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any updated on the open or Q?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open; 14 dogs to the water blind Saturday morning.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Do you have any call back numbers?


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Qual Results

1st Lillabet O/H John Skibber
2nd Dealer O/Bobby and Shanna Farmer H/Tim Milligan
3rd Boo O/Kimble, Milligan H/Steve Penny
4th ??????? H/Avant
RJ Penny O/H Mike Briggs
Jam Kidd O/Mehringer,Kelly H/Aaron Kelly

Congrats To all who Placed and finished a Tough Qual!!

Troy


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

I believe 4th in the Q was Tex handled by Clint Avant.

Any updates on the Open or Derby?


----------



## smiles009 (Jan 28, 2009)

They started the third series in the Derby around 230.
Call backs
1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16&17

Only lost one dog in the second series.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to John Skibber and Lillabet! QAA

Aaron*


----------



## smiles009 (Jan 28, 2009)

Derby finished. Results to come in a few mins.


----------



## smiles009 (Jan 28, 2009)

1st #17 Coach Landry's Playbook O/Brandon and Shelly Wall H/Adam Casto
2nd #10 Candlewoods Worldwide Hoodoo O/Scott Jones H/Adam Casto
3rd # 6 Alabama Slamajama O/H Brandon Wall
4th # 3 Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball O/H Lauren Hays
RJ #16 Watermark's Sweet Virginia Breeze O/Patrick St Clair H/Clint Avant
Jams #5 Carbons Limited Edition O/David Winters H/Dave Winters/Adam Casto 
#7 Landrys Out of the Storm O/H Francis Landry 
#11 Heroic O/Davis Dautreuil H/Francis Landry


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Alright Adam and Brandon!!!!

Good for Dave and Freaky Frankie!

FOM


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to Adam Casto, Brandon Wall, and all the other competitors...


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Amateur; 14 dogs to the water blind Sunday monring.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Great for you, John & Lillabet. So special for you two to have this win this weekend.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Texas Hunter (Dec 1, 2007)

What's happening with the Am?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I heard it was raining so much that they ran the combined 3rd and 4th series of the Am from the back porch of the house. It was two birds down with the first bird down a poison bird. Pick up a single than run the blind.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Open Results:

1st : Trumarc's Brother Bob
2nd : FC Candlewood's Rammin Catcher
3rd : Cross Creek Texan
4th : FC Bayou-Star Beyond Independent
RJ : Dominator Boots She wore it
Jams:
Candlewoods Aphordites Jazz
Candlewoods Topself Magarita


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to all, especially Adam Casto for the Derby first and second, and Lauren Hays on the Derby fourth!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st : Trumarc's Brother Bob
> 2nd : FC Candlewood's Rammin Catcher
> ...


Way to go Bobby, Catcher, Tex, Tia, Boots, & Jazz.


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

franco that was the front porch


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Suzan Caire who handled Tia in the Open. Her Fourth place completed Tia's AFC. FC and AFC both in the span of a year, and after having part of a lung removed. Way to go!!!!!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to John Skibber and Lillabit for their Qual win. This win was cosmic justice.


----------



## Bayou-Star (Sep 6, 2009)

Tom Watson said:


> Congratulations to Suzan Caire who handled Tia in the Open. Her Fourth place completed Tia's AFC. FC and AFC both in the span of a year, and after having part of a lung removed. Way to go!!!!!


Thank you Tom! It has been a wonderful year for me and Tia. She has come back and achieved success in spite of her physical limitations. FC AFC Tia has earned 30 All Age points so far this year. I'm proud to stand at her side.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wahooh. Big congrats FC AFC Tia. Very cool.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Bayou-Star said:


> Thank you Tom! It has been a wonderful year for me and Tia. She has come back and achieved success in spite of her physical limitations. FC AFC Tia has earned 30 All Age points so far this year. I'm proud to stand at her side.


Did not realize that this completed her title! CONGRATS to you and Tia!! As you know -- I'm always rooting for Ms. Tia.... she (like Zia) have had similar setbacks in their young life/lives and ANYthing they do is a huge accomplishment!  Way to go!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The win made Bobby a FC & qualified him for The National.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bayou-Star said:


> Thank you Tom! It has been a wonderful year for me and Tia. She has come back and achieved success in spite of her physical limitations. FC AFC Tia has earned 30 All Age points so far this year. I'm proud to stand at her side.


That is amazing!! 

...Congratulations to both you and "Tia", on her Amateur Field Champion accomplishment ...not to mention her FC within the same year! Wow... what a recovery!

Best Wishes in all her future trials....and for many years of good health!!

Judy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Suzan, Congratulations on Tia's FC title!!!


----------

